
TIL elisp has iterators - eadmund
http://puntoblogspot.blogspot.com/2018/05/til-elisp-has-iterators.html
======
rurban
The explanation goes like this: Common Lisp has iterators, because Common Lisp
has everything. And so someone ported this CL library to elisp. loop and
generators. No big deal since Lisp has much more powerful iterators built-in
since day one.

